# all uber drivers



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

All uber drivers who are not making money, you have to quit, if you drive more than a month and you see yourself no benifits no tips and trusty ppl, you have to leave ,I believe 90 percent of the drivers don't make money but they think things will be good and Uber will increase the fees no and million times nooo, uber just keep lowering the fees ,do yourself a favor go work for a pizza, at least drivers get 8-11$ plus tips ,and the boss pay your taxes you have social security at least, do not waiste your time with uber, uber compete with busses, 4 ppl 5.7$


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I started driving for uber on a part time basis, Now I rarely drive for uber and delivering food pays better.


----------



## aray0220 (Oct 19, 2016)

This. I can't understand why some drivers hold on and fight both tooth and nail to keep driving for Uber. Without even considering the liability of driving as a commercial driver and not telling your insurance carrier why deal with all of the hassle to work for less than minimum wage. I just don't get it.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Uber had to inform the passengers about to tip the drivers, just like the pizza boss owners, if any customer don't tip me ,he ask them please take care of my driver, happend with 4 owners from 5 I worked for , uber don't care about the drivers, they just keep lowering the fees and enslave more the drivers by keep being professional even with trushy passengers so they won't rate you negatively, I never care since I didn't make any money, I told uber once I don't care if a pax is rude I'm drop them off, and be rude back ,tit for tat , they have to add the tip in the app, or increase the fees, and this will never happened ,so guys there is a lot of jobs if you like driving, there is a lot of pizza shops you just drive and they pay you 8$ plus tips, no cleaning pizza pan no bullshit, if you are in Worcester area Massachusetts I can show you where to go . Keep uber only for 2x or more.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I feel sorry for the drivers who drive for pennies 80c or a dollar, while cabs 2.5$ a mile plus you tip and you pay 3x time THE Cab and you shut up, you can't talk to the cab driver about preferete route or expect gum or water,he expect tip from you, so do I . I was offering just the first trips after I saw no money, I didn't give, we have to get and not to give, we already carry passengers at cheap rate so we expect tips, no tips I used to rate 3-4 stars if the pax is extremely very friendly and nice, other than that, 1-2 stars, and I carry only passengers who had 4.8anf up rating and only at 2x or more. And hopefully I have a full time job. Uber is a joke and a lie ,in this forum are a lot of ppl who works for uber and make you believe they make money, it's a lie, I knew 10 drivers, there is no money if you drive for a dollar a mile, the driver who make money, they get bonuses from uber, finish 20 trips and get 100$ every time ,I saw in in my friend driver app while me I never get any bonus and my rating is higher than him . Anyway I'm done and I already quit not totally as I told you it's good to have a full time job and keep uber only for 3x surge since no tips no social security no benifits.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

aray0220 said:


> This. I can't understand why some drivers hold on and fight both tooth and nail to keep driving for Uber. Without even considering the liability of driving as a commercial driver and not telling your insurance carrier why deal with all of the hassle to work for less than minimum wage. I just don't get it.


that because Uber tell people your gluxuble time , earn extra cash.. people are really stupid.. they buy or lease a car bust their butts to make payments and in the end.. realize the time wasted. Uber has 100 new applicants a day when 1 or 2 vets leave like myself. that why they have no more surges and so many fake surges.. uber is a bad joke.. I'm glad they lost their license in london.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

aray0220 said:


> This. I can't understand why some drivers hold on and fight both tooth and nail to keep driving for Uber. Without even considering the liability of driving as a commercial driver and not telling your insurance carrier why deal with all of the hassle to work for less than minimum wage. I just don't get it.


Think harder bother

Baby needs diapers


----------

